# Wheel bearing marine grease



## River Jack (Jun 12, 2012)

Are there any better types of wheel bearing greases available?
All petroleum products have been updated with synthetics and I was wondering about your results with grease.


----------



## Gramps50 (Jun 12, 2012)

I use Amsoil Synthetic Marine Greese


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 12, 2012)

I switched from marine to a red grease called mystik. Great stuff


----------

